# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 6/26/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Fun two days throwing DSL's strawberry wine, blue moon, and kickin chicken.

Had some topwater action early during the major feed period, but then they wanted it bounced off the bottom.
Fish were holding in thigh to crotch deep sand pockets hitting small rafts of finger mullet.

Give us a shout for July/August availability.


----------

